# Another Innocent Family Attacked By Military-style Police Raid ! !



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 27, 2014)

This one happened in my home state of Idaho, so it certainly caught my attention fast. The location is a smaller town in Southern Idaho, near Boise.
According to the story, the police crashed into the apartment with no warning, and did not even identify themselves as police, just started bullying people around. It turned out that they were at the wrong apartment, and the person they were after didn't even resemble the people where they broke in.
And apparently, they claimed they were responding to a homicide in progress, and the person they were actually looking for was alone in his apartment, too, and lived by himself. It turned out that someone had gotten into an argument with him, and said he had threatened her, but she was never even in any danger.

The people whose apartment was first broken into, were told that the police have immunity from any responsibility, and the city cannot be sued for any damages.
It used to be that if armed people broke into your house in the middle of the night and attacked you, they were considered to be criminals. Now, the very police who are supposed to be protecting us are doing it all over the United States, with no warrant, and sometimes, with no valid reason; and we have no recourse to whatever damage they do to our homes, or our lives.
It just isn't right ! ! 

http://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog/idaho-family-terrorized-by-midnight-paramilitary-raid/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2014)

These stories really anger me, it's as if they are trying to test the waters to see how much they can get away with.  It isn't right at all, but if there no penalties for behavior like that, it will continue until we have no rights left whatsoever.  The police are supposed to be there to protect us....now who will protect us from the police??


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 27, 2014)

_It sounds like the Police are out of control over there in America, fancy making a huge mistake and bursting in on the wrong family, they obviously don't double check everything before they barge in Rambo style, they should be held accountable for their actions_   :grrr:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 27, 2014)

Exactly, SeaBreeze ! This whole thing  of our local law enforcement becoming paramilitary is continuing to get worse every day, with more home invasions by heavily armed police officers, often for misdemeanor crimes, or white collar crimes where the use of these tactics is not even remotely necessary.
No one has a problem if they are using it for armed combatants, or something that puts their lives in possible danger; but when it is used for everyday non-violent reasons, then it is getting way out of hand.
This town is one of the two small towns in Idaho that have also received MRAPS, an armored vehicle used in the wars in Iraq. Our military has given 27,000 of these huge tank-like vehicles to towns all over the United States, and no one is sure why they are needed here, but they are free; so they are being placed in police departments all over the country.

http://freedominourtime.blogspot.com/2013/10/pedro-offers-you-his-protection-preston.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes HFL, they are being trained in a passive way for future situations where they obviously plan to take full control of the population.  Hopefully I'll be long gone before that happens.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't think it is that far into the future, Sea; but I would like to hope that, too. However, we are getting new laws every day that limit us as citizens while giving the government more power to do exactly as they please. 
We have several now ones that are now coming into effect which are seriously worrisome. 
Here is an excerpt:

"Most savvy Americans are aware of HR 347, or what is commonly known as the “Trespass bill”, which prohibits American citizens from criticizing any official who has designated Secret Service protection. The penalties are draconian. And of course, many people know about the terrifying National Defense Authorization Act, that allows the president to detain, torture and kill American citizens without due process."

This basically means that we are breaking the law when we complain about the President, and that could make a lot of us considered criminals, or terrorists, or whatever designation; and the NDAA would allow you to just "disappear" from the earth.
All we need is one large natural disaster, or another attack of some sort, and we could be in total martial law in no time.
We have had most of the generals that refused to fire on Americans removed from their duty, and there is a lot of chatter online about the guns being taken away in Connecticut, and it being kept out of the news with a blackout. I don't know if that is so, or not; but if it works in one state, it will soon be happening in more of them. Any state that legalizes marijuana also makes you illegal to own guns once you get the card to allow you to get the marijuana; so just that will be an easy way of making many gun owners illegal.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2014)

We have legalized marijuana both medicinal and recreational in my state.  It's true that you can't own a gun if you have a medical marijuana card, so if you have a condition where you want to use cannabis for pain, it's smarter to just bypass the doctor prescription, and use the recreational.  I agree, they'll use any excuse for martial law, IMO.  It won't be long that radio shows like Coast to Coast will no longer be able to speak of anything that goes against the government/police... the censorship appears to be slowly starting already.  Not too many controversial topics, they talk more about supernatural, etc.  I liked when they had guests like Jesse Ventura, etc.


----------



## Gael (Mar 28, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _It sounds like the Police are out of control over there in America, fancy making a huge mistake and bursting in on the wrong family, they obviously don't double check everything before they barge in Rambo style, they should be held accountable for their actions_   :grrr:



Boy they are the opposite here in N Ireland. They're actually afraid of the populace when there are large crowds of them. There's got to be some middle ground!


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 28, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I don't think it is that far into the future, Sea; but I would like to hope that, too. However, we are getting new laws every day that limit us as citizens while giving the government more power to do exactly as they please.
> We have several now ones that are now coming into effect which are seriously worrisome.
> Here is an excerpt:
> 
> ...




The National Defense Authorization Act does not apply to US citizens.
http://www.politicususa.com/2011/12/31/obama-ndaa-statement.html


I have read over the HR 347 bill, this bill was originated in 1971 and is an amendment mainly stating restrictions and limitations 'knowingly acted' against any officials protected by the Secret Service, it does not say you cannot criticize these officials.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2014)

Snopes has an interesting discussion of HR 347. It sounds to me like it's designed to eliminate political protesters from breaking into government buildings, and is a pretty old law. I don't see any connection with the Idaho police breaking, Rambo-style, into people's homes and not being accountable. (I wonder if they are subject to a civil suit for this?) And there is absolutely no mention of it being illegal to criticize any government official; that is clearly ridiculous. All over this country, millions of people are criticizing government office holders and appointees all the time, very publicly. Sometimes I get the feeling that that is what we Americans are best at!

Calm down, folks, the First Amendment is still alive and well. Here's the Snopes item:  http://www.snopes.com/politics/crime/restricted.asp


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 28, 2014)

Maybe its just me but I dont put too much stock into blogs especiallty this one http://www.snopes.com/politics/crime/restricted.asp .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2014)

There has been some programs censored which discussed police state, and FEMA camps.  The government only want the public to be spoon-feed the meaningless "news" given by the talking heads on television and radio...http://www.infowars.com/confirmed-venturas-conspiracy-theory-episodes-disappearing-from-dvrs/


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 28, 2014)

I have been listening to John B. Wells on the Caravan to Midnight. You have to subscribe to get the whole program, but youtube carries some of the audio for the programs. The main issue I have is that it is such a long program, that it takes a while to listen to it. Sometimes, I just listen to part at a time.
John is the former part-time hose of C2C, and was let go because he had too many controversial guests on his programs. 
He seems to be having some knowledgable people on Caravan, and it is already developing a huge audience.
Here is the link:

http://caravantomidnight.com/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2014)

Say hello to the NDAA of 2014...



> The NDAA 2014 enhancement provision extends and consolidates the government's authority to further gather and analyze records and data captured during any national security or terrorist related investigation, not just combat operations.
> 
> But it does so without creating any explicit restriction against violating an individual's right to privacy, conducting unwarranted searches and seizures, or violating due process for individuals as guaranteed by the Constitution.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2014)

I miss John B. Wells on Coast, he obviously was bringing too many issues to the forefront, and the powers that be could not allow that...such a shame.  Let's just all know what they tell us on fox news and nbc, we can trust that they'll tell us nothing but the truth in a straightforward way.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 28, 2014)

Hmmm ... 

What are the international boundaries at sea? 7 miles?

I might be getting that boat after all ... 

As for Snopes, I generally agree with them but there have been a few times that I didn't like how they presented their views - a little too one-sided.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2014)

Crime is down, so why is police aggression increasing?? http://whowhatwhy.com/2014/03/19/crimes-police-aggression-increasing/


----------



## Ina (Mar 28, 2014)

Sea, Sometimes I wish we lived in a more rural area. Houston has gone mad with crime. They might say crime around here is down, but down from what? When we turn the news on, radio or TV, there is at least two or more murders every 24/7. We have been in this house for over 25 years, and until our neighborhood got together to watch out for each other, crime was a regular happening. The bad guys have gone so far as to kill our dogs, sometimes 3 or 4 dogs from in one yard. If we leave our homes now, we alert the neighbors on both sides, and they do the same. It's scary around here. Robbery occurs even at the most popular of fast food places as well as banks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm with you Ina, I'd like to live in a much more rural area also, away from all the people in the city.  That will be the worst place to be if there is a disaster, either natural or man-made.  Although, realistically, it's harder for the elderly seniors to pick up and move out to the woods somewhere.  They are not always up to the physical challenges of that lifestyle, and they need to be near to medical facilities also if they are sickly.


----------



## Ina (Mar 28, 2014)

Recently a policeman was shot and killed here in Houston, when they busted down a woman's door without saying a word.


----------



## RCynic (Mar 28, 2014)

I believe the majority of those in power do not care about liberty for their countrymen, they care about being reelected or reappointed and being able to do whatever they want. This is one of the most scarey things, to me, on the books right now. Think about how much of the US population lives within 100 miles of a land/sea border.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...es-controversial-obama-administration-policy/


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2014)

Davey, of course you are free to believe or not believe whatever you want. But Snopes is the most highly respected "vetter" of computer stories out there. They are completely objective, and take no political position on anything. They simply investigate all the popular stories going around the Internet, and based on the facts, tell whether the story is true, false, or sometimes "partly true." I trust conclusions they come up with; so far, they have never let me down. A service like that is badly needed on the Internet, with all the false hype and hysteria making the rounds. (It's not a blog, it's more like Wikipedia.) Or don't you trust that one either?

Try it out for yourself. Go to snopes.com and put in "alligators in toilets" or any other story you are curious about. Sometimes things turn out to be surprisingly true!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 28, 2014)

Snopes' take on the Facebook banning of marijuana-related posts is that it was "*false*", but they are only revealing part of the story.

I know - I had pages and ads pulled because of it.

Therefore, if they had truly done proper research they would have awarded the story a "multiple truths" rating.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 29, 2014)




----------

